# Do You Ever Wonder Why You Do on the Internet?



## highpeaksdrifter (May 18, 2011)

*Do You Ever Wonder Why You Do What You Do on the Internet?*

I do, I just spent 2 days fighting for GSS reinstatement on AZ. I didn’t enjoy any of it and found it kind of exhausting after a while. I still think it’s unfair, but I and others where told no…at which point I should have let it go. I didn’t and got more and more wrapped up in it. 

I keep telling myself to not get involved in stuff like this again…then I do it again. The main reason I stopped posting here for 4 months is because of stuff like this, which is often of my own making. What a waste of time and energy.


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I do, I just spent 2 days fighting for GSS reinstatement on AZ. I didn’t enjoy any of it and found it kind of exhausting after a while. I still think it’s unfair, but I and others where told no…at which point I should have let it go. I didn’t and got more and more wrapped up in it.
> 
> I keep telling myself to not get involved in stuff like this again…then I do it again. The main reason I stopped posting here for 4 months is because of stuff like this, which is often of my own making. What a waste of time and energy.



I used to, not too much anymore, not worth it. The only reason I even wrote as much as I did is because of nasty PM from former owner and one from a mod.


----------



## tjf67 (May 18, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I used to, not too much anymore, not worth it. The only reason I even wrote as much as I did is because of nasty PM from former owner and one from a mod.



Dude don't hold out. Cut and paste it and share with all.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 18, 2011)

I got to the Killington...err...GSS thread a little late and now it seems inappropriate to post this in that thread after the last few posts.  So I'll post it here.

I would like to see GSS back, I always found him entertaining and it made me read this forum more, especially in the summer.  So I say give him another chance.

Free GSS.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 18, 2011)

What most of you missed is that GSS and I had an understanding of each other and OUR banter was loss on most of you.. there can't be good without evil...
( please no PM from Mods .. iwon't would care but I don't)


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 18, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I do, I just spent 2 days fighting for GSS reinstatement on AZ. I didn’t enjoy any of it and found it kind of exhausting after a while. I still think it’s unfair, but I and others where told no…at which point I should have let it go. I didn’t and got more and more wrapped up in it.
> 
> I keep telling myself to not get involved in stuff like this again…then I do it again. The main reason I stopped posting here for 4 months is because of stuff like this, which is often of my own making. What a waste of time and energy.


 Don't give up the fight ...


----------



## dmc (May 18, 2011)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> What most of you missed is that GSS and I had an understanding of each other and OUR banter was loss on most of you.. there can't be good without evil...
> ( please no PM from Mods .. iwon't would care but I don't)



I loved your back and forth banter...  Gooooooooooooooooooood internet...
You guys entertained me..

I've been doing this shti since before there was an WWW.. We used to get into it on BBS's(Bulletin Boards) and USENET ... A flame war at 1400 baud was very tactical..   

Now I want to take it the the "cloud" - the new word for internet...


----------



## 2knees (May 18, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I used to, not too much anymore, not worth it. The only reason I even wrote as much as I did is because of nasty PM from former owner and one from a mod.



what a load of crap.  you live for the internet.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 19, 2011)

2knees said:


> what a load of crap. ..........


Hey the subject matter expert contributes ..


----------



## Glenn (May 19, 2011)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Hey the subject matter expert contributes ..



Quoted for extreme irony.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 19, 2011)

I'm in front of a computer 12 hrs a day so it helps pass the time. If it wasn't for that I'm sure I'd never log on here, or anywhere for that matter.

What I do like about it is the fact I've met some really cool people and consider them friends of mine....to me that's cool.

As for GSS, I ain't givin' up the fight.


----------



## dbking (May 19, 2011)

Free GSS!


----------



## Riverskier (May 19, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> I'm in front of a computer 12 hrs a day so it helps pass the time. If it wasn't for that I'm sure I'd never log on here, or anywhere for that matter.



This. The internet and this site pass time at work. GSS, freeing GSS, trip reports, skiing discussions, the dinner thread, etc. all fall under one category- entertainment. I probably use the internet for about an hour a week outside of work.


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2011)

It's a distraction.


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2011)

mondeo said:


> It's a distraction.


While I'm waiting for this model to load.

WHY WON"T YOU LOAD!?


----------



## ctenidae (May 19, 2011)

mondeo said:


> While I'm waiting for this model to load.
> 
> WHY WON"T YOU LOAD!?



This- I'm currently working with an Excel model that requres about 5 minutes of 100% twin dual-core i7 useage to open. To recalc, I hit F9 and go get a cup of coffee.


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> This- I'm currently working with an Excel model that requres about 5 minutes of 100% twin dual-core i7 useage to open. To recalc, I hit F9 and go get a cup of coffee.


New computer tomorrow. 2.8GHz quad core Xeon, 6 GB DDR3. Should be a nice step up from this 2.6GHz Core 2 duo with 3GB DDR2 on a FSB. It would be nice if I could actually access all that memory, but I'm a week and a half too early to get Win7. Stuck with XP until 2014, hooray!

Unless I convince my boss that I need to step up to the dual sexa-core Xeon machine with 12GB of memory, that could be fun.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 19, 2011)

What else would I do while the conference call drags out endlessly?  I work with a few different sites and most meetings are remote (Live meeting) and I have 3 monitors at my desk (2 PCs) so can multi-task nicely.  Keep my live meeting going while doing 'work' on other PC..with phone on mute.  Although the other day I did have to do the "oh...could you please repeat that, I didn't catch it all".


----------



## dmc (May 19, 2011)

It's tough for non-IT people to understand that we IT guys that work remotely use places like AZ as our water cooler.  It keeps us sane by being able to interact with folks..


----------



## 2knees (May 19, 2011)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Hey the subject matter expert contributes ..




so they let you out of the institution or have they just granted you internet access?


----------



## legalskier (May 19, 2011)

2knees said:


> so they let you out of the institution or have they just granted you internet access?



That's just his mask...

_*Young Man Wearing Old Man Mask Nabbed on Flight to Canada*
VANCOUVER (CBS/AP) A young man is in detention in Vancouver after Canadian authorities say he boarded an Air Canada flight in Hong Kong disguised as an elderly man.***_




Link: http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_162-20021889-504083.html


----------



## legalskier (May 19, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I just spent 2 days fighting for GSS reinstatement on AZ. I didn’t enjoy any of it and found it kind of exhausting after a while. I still think it’s unfair, *but I and others where told no*….



hpd- what reason did they give, if any?


----------



## 2knees (May 19, 2011)

legalskier said:


> That's just his mask...
> 
> _*Young Man Wearing Old Man Mask Nabbed on Flight to Canada*
> VANCOUVER (CBS/AP) A young man is in detention in Vancouver after Canadian authorities say he boarded an Air Canada flight in Hong Kong disguised as an elderly man.***_
> ...



I had no idea.  just googled crazy old man and that came up....


----------



## legalskier (May 19, 2011)

2knees said:


> I had no idea.  just googled crazy old man and that came up....



So who is real and who is the mask- OldsnowboarderME or iwont? Or are they both masks? 
Or does anyone really care?
:roll:


----------



## 2knees (May 19, 2011)

legalskier said:


> So who is real and who is the mask- OldsnowboarderME or iwont? Or are they both masks?
> Or does anyone really care?
> :roll:



I'll take things we dont give a shit about for $500


----------



## SkiFanE (May 19, 2011)

dmc said:


> It's tough for non-IT people to understand that we IT guys that work remotely use places like AZ as our water cooler.  It keeps us sane by being able to interact with folks..



I'm not remote right now.  But find the water cooler conversations in IT depts to be dull (weather, traffic, stupid users...).  So you are not missing anything.  Not even much useful gossip.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 19, 2011)

legalskier said:


> hpd- what reason did they give, if any?



Alright guys, so basically in reading through literally 130 posts the question I'm getting out of this is, some want GSS back and others do not. 

Here's my general view of life. There are certain things that when done, don't deserve second chances, and there are others that are. I wasn't here for the whole GSS thing so I'm working on limited context, but there are a few things I feel fairly confident can be true: 

1. Distance makes the heart grow fonder - it seems that GSS is certainly a martyr of sorts here. His banning and the time between that has turned him into a folklore sort of character. Which doesn't seem to mesh well with the negative side. IMO a good trip report, while everyone on the site benefits and appreciates it, isn't offset by (if I read correctly) spamming and flooding facebook pages of other members with out of line comments. 

2. GSS had some redeeming qualities - OK, so he wrote great trip reports.... and he really loves skiing. That's awesome. I still don't think that redeems other comments. I heard and flipped through briefly the 9/11 comments. My wife lost one of her best friends on 9/11, and certain things like that just cross the line. Maybe it's personal for me because I knew someone; but I just don't think things like that deserve second chances.

I can think of all my friends, I had one in particular I was friends with in high school and for 2 years into college. It was an extremely stressful relationship for me. He was an awesome guy, but also would piss me off to no end. He would constantly use me and take advantage of me. Just when I would be ready to tell him to piss off, something redeeming would happen - a great conversation, a real momentary heart to heart conversation, or something else. Ultimately we got in a big fight and he kicked through a door in our apartment and we parted ways, and haven't talked since then. It's just not worth the roller coast ride in my opinon. 

So here's my .02. I trust the mods here, and Greg as the previous owner, and I back them 100%. I've seen a lot of the moderated posts that show some of the things that GSS actually did and said, and it's ugly. I don't want to run an out of control forum. As others here have said, the banning policy here is pretty friggen lax. 2 members a year is hardly anything, and it requires constantly pushing and toeing the line. 

It seems a bit like the Stanford Prison Experiment, there's like this perception somehow from the Pro GSS crowd its somehow Mods vs. Members but that is just competely ridiculous. We are all here because we love skiing and the mods and myself are here to help keep the conversation going about skiing in a reasonable fashion, and 99.99% of the time we act reasonably. Everyone F's up every once in a while, and that's cool, but we all do our best to get together and have great conversation about awesome stuff. 

So anyway. Cliff notes for all you TL;DR's: I am not unbanning anyone.

Hope you guys understand. -Nick


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 19, 2011)

A lot of people's lives were changed because of 9/11 and because of policies implemented afterwards.. I know the emotional pain .. being with my sister as she cried at her son's grave .. I don't forget.
But to permantently ban GSS for his thoughtless comments at times is still no reason to have stilled his voice .. a virtual execution by any other name..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 19, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> ...Hope you guys understand. -Nick


I understand more than you realize Nick .. You want total control? .. I guess there will have to be more virtual executions then because I am not stopping.. Please no personal PM's..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 19, 2011)

2knees said:


> so they let you out of the institution or have they just granted you internet access?


Does it really matter? The end result is going to be the same ..


----------



## ctenidae (May 19, 2011)

I was not aware of, nor was I the victim of, behavior by GSS beyond simple obnoxiousness. Maybe I ignore it, maybe I'm not offended by it, certainly I don't provide a target for behavior such as he is accused of..

That said, it bothers me not that he was banned. While occasionally entertaining, I thought he was generally unecessary as well. Like an appendix. When it's fine, you don't notice, but when it's inflamed and painful, you cut it out and go on about your business.

GSS- the apendix of the internets.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 19, 2011)

I care so little about all of this, it's amazing that I'm commenting on this thread.  And I like it that way.  The more you care (about anything - politics, religion, internet interactions), the more annoying life gets.  

I quote Homer Simpson: "Trying is the first step towards failure"


----------



## dmc (May 19, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> gss- the apendix of the internets.



baw haw haw!!!!


----------

